
Civilization's golden era is teetering on collapse, yet we ignore meltdown - nickb
http://www.canada.com/vancouversun/news/story.html?id=2eeece50-285f-4c4b-bb37-2d053d04d4e8
======
pg
"The economic depression that struck Europe in the fourteenth century was
followed ultimately by economic and technological recovery. But the depression
we have moved into will have no end. We can anticipate centuries of decline
and exhaustion."

\- Jean Gimpel, The Medieval Machine, 1975

~~~
awt
I've been reading "Beating the Street," by Peter Lynch. At many points in the
book he notes how various experts were predicting the next depression
throughout the 70s and 80s.

